# R35 Group Performance Driver 'Track' Day - Sunday 3rd July 2011



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Following the group training that took place on Saturday for fellow members, the next Performance Driver 'Track' Day for the GTROC will run on Sunday 3rd July 2011. 

The previous group training events that have taken place were hugely enjoyed by all R35 owners that participated. 

The day will be for a group of 6. Arrival time will be 08:30 with finish time 16:30 hours. By reducing the group size there is now additional driving time as well as less time waiting for your turn. 

Here's the overview:

----------------

An action-packed day run by CAT Driver Training Ltd at Millbrook Proving Ground.

CAT Driver Training is run by Colin and Jo Hoad. Colin used to work for a leading motor manufacturer in the UK as a Vehicle Evaluator and Driver Trainer and has gained extensive experience and qualifications in driver instruction. This includes being certificated to instruct at Millbrook. His life has been spent working with his passion: motor cars - from racing minis to the race preparation of performance cars. He has much experience of vehicles on both road and track and brings a very different approach to driver enjoyment. 

Colin recently published his view on the R35 after over 60 owners and their cars have passed through the Millbrook gates. If you didn't read it first time round, here it is now for your delectation.

The day is a fast moving experience for 6 owners and their cars to introduce the secrets of performance driving. It is designed to be informative, exciting and fun. The group size is purposefully kept small so that the maximum can be obtained from the day in a highly personalised environment.

There is access to the 5 unique circuits at the renowned Millbrook Proving Ground, a venue that is not normally accessible for 'track days' and the general public.

Activities designed for the different circuits are: 
Learn threshold braking from 100+mph on the Mile Straight 
High speed driving, potentially to the maximum of your car, on the banked circuit of the High Speed Circuit 
Drive the demanding Alpine Route circuit with its hills, and variety of corners from hairpins to long and sweeping 
Take on the tight, twisty and challenging Handling Circuit 
Put a car through its paces on the wide open spaces of the Steering Pad/Mile Straight Apron 
An instructor will accompany you on all the circuits, and the objective is to teach you how to get the best from your car and develop your performance driving skills in a controlled environment and at a pace you are comfortable with.

Short presentations in vehicle dynamics will help you to understand the relationship between driver input and vehicle balance and control. From this comes the appreciation of how to safely drive your vehicle at grip limit within the controlled confines of a track environment.

At the end of the day, your new found skills can be put to the test in a timed shoot out around a gymkhana-style course laid out on the Steering Pad/Mile Straight Apron. This will be conducted in one of CAT Driver Training's track prepared cars (normally a Subaru Impreza or a Caterham 7). 

Included in the day are: 
Professional in car tuition 
Access to 5 unique circuits at Millbrook Proving Ground 
Lunch and refreshments during the day 
Timed end of day shoot out in one of CAT's track prepared cars 
Full emergency services on hand all day 
1 hour 40 minutes driving time with your personal instructor 
6 participants = GTROC Members £379 pp / Non Members £409

Performance Driver 'Track' Day Schedule

08:30-09:15 Coffee, Introduction, Licence Check, Scrutineering, Safety Briefing & Objectives of the Day
09:15-09:20 Drive to Circuits
09:20-10:15 Mile Straight
10:15-11:30 High Speed Circuit
11:30-13:00 Handling Circuit
13:00-13:45 Lunch
13:45-15:00 Alpine Route
15:00-15:30 Understeer/Oversteer
15:30-16:15 Gymkhana timed Shoot Out on the Steering Pad/Mile Straight Apron
16:20 Presentation & Debrief
Any Questions
End

Timings & Circuit order may be subject to change on the day depending on circuit activity

Note on noise limits ... to quote me "there is no limit unless you are a Le Mans Prototype or an F1 car". If anyone thinks they can compete at that level on noise, be sure to mention it when booking!

Payment will need to be paid in full by 31st May 2011 directly to CAT at the very latest (Payment can be made by bank transfer, cheque or debit and credit cards. The latter attract merchant fees of 2.04% of the value). A non-refundable deposit of £200 should be made now to reserve your place with the balance paid by the end of May. Note: this day is for a maximum of six people. 

First six reserves that do not get a place this time will get first refusal on the next Millbrook event possibly in the Autumn 2011. Other reserves will be contacted about future events as they are planned. 

If you need convincing about the quality of this event, have a look through the feedback from prior Millbrook GTROC Performance Driver 'Track' Day events ...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/150826-cat-driver-training-day-30th-april-fantastic.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/133259-r...river-track-day-saturday-15th-may-2010-a.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/131169-r3...-2010-a-2.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/129881-r3...-2010-a-5.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/118999-r...ck-day-12th-september-2009-a.html#post1121500
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/70790-dri...ng-ground.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/90999-mil...-24th-may.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/80168-gtr...n-7th-oct.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/113171-su...track-day.html

Note that if we get enough reserves to put on another event before that potentially planned for later in the year we'll look at holding another course earlier, so even though the list might be full please do shout if you are interested!

1. HWF (Payment on way)
2. HWF + 1 (Payment on way)
3. nurburgringgtr (Full payment made)
4. 007
5. Myles
6.

Potential Reserves
1.
2.
3.

ALL RIGHTS RESERVED - FORMAT COPYRIGHT OF CAT DRIVER TRAINING LTD. JULY 2006


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Is the Gymkhana always in a Caterham? For obvious reasons (see my sign-on!) is there an alternative for a more "rotund" participant?

David


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

sumo69 said:


> Is the Gymkhana always in a Caterham? For obvious reasons (see my sign-on!) is there an alternative for a more "rotund" participant?
> 
> David


The Subaru is also used, as Stevie76 experienced on Saturday. He didn't seem too keen on my chopping his feet off to get him in the Caterham :chuckle:

The timings are quite similar ... Stevie posted the 2nd fastest time on the day. 

Jo


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I would like to be included on the next R35 Performance Driver Track Day please. PM sent for details


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Really wanted to attend the next one but am on holiday for this one so i guess i'll have to wait even longer. Any ideas as to when the next one may be? Defo want to get on one this year.


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2009)

Put my name down for this one please.

Danny


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Nurburgringgtr - PM on its way :thumbsup:

007 - duly added, PM on its way soon 

w8pmc - depending on how quickly this one fills up, then I might have the scope to add another towards the end of July, or else it might need to be September. How long does your holiday go on for 

Jo


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Back on the 10th so later in July is fine. Away again the middle 2 weeks of August so September is also good.



CATDT said:


> Nurburgringgtr - PM on its way :thumbsup:
> 
> 007 - duly added, PM on its way soon
> 
> ...


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2009)

Can my mate come in his renault megane R26?

Thanks Danny


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

w8pmc - will keep you posted on the next date when it's set :thumbsup:

007 - your friend is welcome to join you if he wishes. PM on it's way.

Jo


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2009)

Wicked! Can you put his name down its Myles.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

CATDT said:


> The Subaru is also used, as Stevie76 experienced on Saturday. He didn't seem too keen on my chopping his feet off to get him in the Caterham :chuckle:
> 
> The timings are quite similar ... Stevie posted the 2nd fastest time on the day.
> 
> Jo


Jo

Does the Scooby have regular seats or buckets? If the latter, are they "generous"?

David


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

sumo69 said:


> Jo
> 
> Does the Scooby have regular seats or buckets? If the latter, are they "generous"?
> 
> David


Have a look at our digital brochure here: 
catdrivertraining.paperviewer.co.uk and go to page 5. There's a picture of the seats with crash helmet and gloves resting. Click on the screen and it will magnify it. 

PM me if you want to chat off the forum, or give me a call 01234 757633.

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

007 said:


> Wicked! Can you put his name down its Myles.


Have done - just give me a call to sort out the details :thumbsup:

One place left now.

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Deposit monies safely received thanks HWF :thumbsup:

1. HWF (Deposit received)
2. HWF + 1 (Deposit received)
3. nurburgringgtr (Full payment made)
4. 007
5. Myles
6.

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Deposit monies safely received thanks 007 for you and Myles :thumbsup:

1. HWF (Deposit received)
2. HWF + 1 (Deposit received)
3. nurburgringgtr (Full payment made)
4. 007 (Deposit received)
5. Myles (Deposit received)
6.

Just one place left now.

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Event now full, thanks Alex for your ££'s. 

Confirmation packs will be sent out hopefully this week, so you should receive by the weekend. Any questions let me know, but I'll be away for Mon/Tues next week.

Look forward to meeting you all in a few weeks time :thumbsup:

1. HWF (Deposit received)
2. HWF + 1 (Deposit received)
3. nurburgringgtr (Full payment made)
4. 007 (Deposit received)
5. Myles (Deposit received)
6. AL0481 (Deposit received)

Jo


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

I just got asked today by my insurer if I had any driver training, I mentioned CAT and got a whole 10% discount :thumbsup:

Ta Jo, ta Colin! :clap:

Dom :wavey:

P.S. All I gotta do now is remember where I put my certificate. (Safe in the loft somewhere!!!)


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Aerodramatics said:


> P.S. All I gotta do now is remember where I put my certificate. (Safe in the loft somewhere!!!)


Dom if you need the numbers or confirmation from me that they were issued, just let me know :thumbsup:

And glad to hear that your investment has reaped a financial reward for you :clap:

Jo


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

CATDT said:


> Dom if you need the numbers or confirmation from me that they were issued, just let me know :thumbsup:
> 
> And glad to hear that your investment has reaped a financial reward for you :clap:
> 
> Jo


Thanks Jo, that's very kind of you.

First I'll have a good trawl in the loft this weekend as I'm sure I put it somewhere safe.

If nowt turns up, I shall take you up on your kind offer.

Best regards,

Dom.


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Reserves list started.

1. HWF (Deposit received)
2. HWF + 1 (Deposit received)
3. nurburgringgtr (Full payment made)
4. 007 (Deposit received)
5. Myles (Deposit received)
6. AL0481 (Deposit received)

Reserves
1. Capcartmen

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for your balance monies. All paid up now.

1. HWF (Full payment made)
2. HWF + 1 (Full payment made)
3. nurburgringgtr (Full payment made)
4. 007 (Full payment made)
5. Myles (Full payment made)
6. AL0481 (Full payment made)

Reserves
1. Capcartmen

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Trust you are all set Peeps :clap:

Sunshine ordered, just got the sandwiches to get :thumbsup:

See you Sunday morning bright and breezy at the Millbrook Security Gate - 08:15 hours please. 

Remember the postcode is MK45 2JQ, not that for the office.

Jo


----------

